# The Primarchs nicknames/monikers/pseudonyms



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, so even before the Horus Heresy or Collected Visions came out, some of the Primarchs had nicknames/pet names etc that they were called by others, prime example being Magnus the Red. So now with the HH series having shown alot more, thought we could try and make a list of all the most popular alternate names or titles the Primarchs had.

Only post ones that are actually official and have been in the series or other material if you could. Not going to bother including ones like Russ or Jonson as they aren't really titles, just abreviations.

Lion El'Jonson - The Lion
-
Fulgrim - The Phoenician
Perturabo - ?
Jaghatai Khan - The Khan
Leman Russ - The Wolf King, The Wolf
Rogal Dorn - The Imperial Fist? He yells this in Flight of the Eisenstein, but i imagine it was more of a metaphor than a title/nickname
Konrad Kurze - Night Haunter, The Dark King?
Sanguinius - Lord of the Angels, The Angel
-
Ferrus Manus - The Gorgon, though i don't know if anyone outside of the Emperors Children and Fulgrim refered to him as such.
Angron - The Red Angel
Roboute Guilliman - ?
Mortarion - The Death Lord
Magnus - Magnus the Red, The Crimson King. Thousand Sons mentions a few others
Horus - Lupercal, The Warmaster
Lorgar Aurelian - The Urzien
Vulkan - ?
Corax - ?
Alpharius/Omegon - Well both known as Alpharius to all outside the legion.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I thought Ferrus Manus was called the Gorgon only by his own legion and Fulgrim, not the Emperor's Children and Fulgrim .

Also, I think you've pretty much got it in one.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Vulkan - The Promethean

Gullieman - I think one definate one is Lord of Macragge


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Guilliman probably has a whole slew of honorifics related to his dominion over Ultramar. His father was properly a Consul, so he might have retained that. If we're going by titles, though, we may as well include "Grand Master of the Order" for the Lion.

I want to say that both Aurellian and Urizen were nicknames of Lorgar's. Aurellian, case in point, borrows from Latin to imply "golden".

Rogal Dorn is at one point called "Stone Man", as written, implying it's a title of some sort. He doesn't get much face time in the novels, but given that a Remembrancer knew to address him thus, it would seem it's a well-enough known title.

Finally, I seem to remember that the Baalite "tribes of the Blood" had a title for Sanguinius in the Blood Angels' WD Indext Astartes article, didn't they?


----------



## Darkoan (Oct 18, 2010)

Mortarion - Death Lord or the Prince of Decay


----------

